# golfworks - where are you?



## cobhlynch (5 Sep 2008)

I recently received a gift of a voucher for Golfworks. They seem to have shut up shop here in Cork and are uncontactable through their website. Have they shut up shop all over the country or is it just a Cork thing?? Also what is the story with the voucher if they no longer exist?


----------



## Towger (5 Sep 2008)

They went bust, number of threads on this already. Joe Duffy even managed to sound supprised (as Joe does) when he found out live on air!!! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## nai (5 Sep 2008)

there is a GolfWorks Liquadition sale on at present in Lucan - better contact the Liquidator to find out if your voucher is now worthless or not !

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055369236


----------



## cobhlynch (5 Sep 2008)

Thanks for your quick responses. I will make a move on this straight away. (I feel like Joe Duffy now)


----------

